# Different Drives?



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Ok experts, please explain what you're talking about! . (I didn't want to hijack the other thread with a bunch of questions)

I've been reading a lot lately about the different drives for different sports. 
What are these different drives and how are they tapped into?
I've seen comments that suggest prey drive is bad for OB and that others that suggest certain drives come with maturity, which make a dog ready for protection work. I was under the impression prey drive was good and that's what you wanted to tap into the most.
What is pack drive?
What does it mean when a dog is overloading during training and what is "leaking drive?"

A lot of questions, I know. If you can direct me to some place I can read up about it at length I would appreciate that as well.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

This touches on many of the types of drives

Elem. of Temperament


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Not really an expert here, but...

Prey drive is what makes a dog chase a ball, play tug-of-war, or shake a rag. In obedience, you tap into it by using a toy to get the dog's attention and using it as a reward. A dog doing protection work in prey mode sees the helper as a giant toy that he wants to play tug-of-war with.

Pack drive is the desire to be part of the "pack", which for domestic dogs is a human pack. There is a drive to be with you, work with you, appease and please you. A dog that has lots of pack drive is one that responds to praise as a reward or a harsh tone of voice as a correction.

A dog that is "overloading" is a dog that is so amped up in drive that he can't focus on the handler. I think a dog that is "leaking drive" is just about to overload.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Also, Leerburg has an article explaining the drives. It's free.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

SiriusDog.com - Tell Me About Your Dog! - Part I

SiriusDog.com - Tell Me About Your Dog! - Part 2

SiriusDog.com - Tell Me About Your Dog! - Part 3

SiriusDog.com - Tell Me About Your Dog! - Part 4


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Awesome reseources. Thank ya kindly!


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> SiriusDog.com - Tell Me About Your Dog! - Part I
> 
> SiriusDog.com - Tell Me About Your Dog! - Part 2
> 
> ...



Great articles.


----------



## High5 (Apr 21, 2011)

sagelfn said:


> This touches on many of the types of drives
> 
> Elem. of Temperament


 
Good stuff


----------

